# Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!



## Echinopsis (6. Okt. 2010)

Moin, moin,

wie ihr sicherlich schon bemerkt habt veranstalten wir dieses Jahr einen Wettbewerb.
Alles Weitere ist hier nachzulesen.
Naaa, wer macht alles mit von euch? 
Bin schon sehr auf eure Rezessionen gespannt!

Grüße,
Daniel

*Edit by Joachim:
Echi hatte nen falschen Link gepostet (ging zu den Schwimmteichen  ) hab das oben mal korigiert!

Hier gehts dann noch zu den Kategorien:*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/175/

*Und hier nochmal der Wettbewerb in Worten:*


> Liebe Mitglieder,
> 
> wir werden dieses Jahr statt des Fotowettbewerbs einen Teichwettbewerb über mehrere Kategorien veranstalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

hy Daniel!

Um was für einen Wettbewerb handelt es sich?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Du musst nur auf der verlinkte "Weitere" klicken im ersten Posting.


----------



## Butterfly (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Schwimmteich hab ich nicht und mein Koibecken ist noch nicht fertig 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin zusammen.

Wie sieht denn das Interesse an der ganzen Sache nun aus? 
Gering?
Gar keins?
Oder sind alle noch am Bilder suchen und Text vorbereiten??

Uns fehlt hier leider ein bissle das Feedback - egal ob positiv oder negativ. 
Wir können mit allem leben.


----------



## Vechtaraner (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

hmmm Schwimmteiche  ist vermutlich zu stark eingegrenzt.
Ich schätze dass die Mehrheit hier im Forum keinen Schwimmteich hat.Da dürfte es wohl schwierig werden und dazu noch im Herbst wo eh alles "vorbei" ist......

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin Juergen.

Die Wettbewerbe gibt es für alle möglichen Teicharten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/175/

Ist das Ganze vielleicht nur zu versteckt, dass es nicht gefunden wird?


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Da dürfte es wohl schwierig werden und dazu noch im Herbst wo eh alles "vorbei" ist......



Hallo Jürgen,

Du kannst ja auch Bilder vom Frühling/Sommer zeigen..da bist Du ja nicht eingeschränkt!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin,

Wieso eingegrenzt? 

Es gibt 6 Kategorien (wie im Forum) wo dann doch so ziemlich jeder Teich irgendwo reinpasst. Und der Herbst spielt doch für den Wettbewerb keine Rolle...

[ja] [nein]
[  ]  [     ] Du hast nen Teich? (in einer der 6 Kategorien)
[  ]  [     ] Er hat 2 Winter hinter sich? (ist also "eingefahren")
[  ]  [     ] Du hast Fotos vom Teich? (Bau, Winter, Sommer zB.)
[  ]  [     ] Du kannst ein paar Sätze zum Teich schreiben? ( das soll kein Aufsatz werden - man sollte sich halt ein Bild vom Teich machen lönnen)

So, 4mal JA? Dann kann man schon Teilnehmen! 

Der Wettbewerb soll auch ein Probelauf für einen größeren Wettbewerb sein, der fürs nächste Jahr geplant ist. Wenn jedoch das Interesse sooo "gering" bleibt wie bisher, wird daraus leider nix werden. 

Hier gehts nochmal zu den Kategorien:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/175/

Edit:
@Juergen
Jetzt weis ich woher deine Bemerkung kommt - Echi hatte nen falschen Link oben im ersten Beitrag. Der ging zur Schwimmteichkategorie - ich hab das mal korigiert im ersten Beitrag oben!.


----------



## Vechtaraner (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo
Ob es zu versteckt ist....könnte schon sein vielleicht hilft es ja das Theman zu pinnen

Die Bedingungen verstehe ich als eine Art Teichbaudoku mit mindestens 2jähriger Einlaufphase.
Vielleicht haben die Personen welche ihren Teich vorstellen wollten es schon längst getan wie etwa im Forum  _*Mein Teich und ich*_ warum daher das Rad ein zweites mal erfinden?
Ich für mein Teil kann leider nicht daran teilnehmen,da mein Teich A noch nicht fertig und B noch keine 2 Jahre hinter sich hat.Vielleicht ergeht es den ein oder anderen Interessenten welcher evtl. mitmachen würde da ähnlich?

Gruß Juergen
PS: ich denke gerade die neureren User wären am stärksten daran interessiert.


----------



## brummer (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin,

ich werde auf jedenfall mitmachen .-) Muss nur mal die Zeit finden zu texten und ein paar gute Bilder zu finden.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

... man könnte sich auch mit ein paar Bildern zum Teich bewerben und wenn man seinen Teich schon mal (aber bitte nicht über x Beiträge verteilt - wer soll das dann alles nachlesen  ) vorgestellt hat, dann könnte man dies ja entweder verlinken oder den/die Texte einfach nochmal in die Bewerbung hineinkopieren.
Das wäre dann ein recht geringer Aufwand, denk ich. 

@Ralf
 na also - geht doch.


----------



## Vechtaraner (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo Joachim
um einen etwaigen Chaos vorzubeugen würde ich das verlinken auf bestehende Vorstellungthreads nicht empfehlen.Hier klick,da klick und da nen Link,da ein neues Fenster...das kann schnell sehr unübersichtlich und nervig werden ,erstrecht wenn Teilnehmer bewerten sollen/wollen.

Da ihr den Wettbewerb ja nun gepinnt habt,denke ich wird es auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit geben.

Schade finde ich es wie gesagtnur dass "Neulinge" mit ihren Teichen keine Chance haben.
Bevor jemand falsches denkt,nein ich würde auch dann nicht teilnehmen da mein Teich noch nicht fertig ist.Es gäbe aber bestimmt noch Andere.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Ich habs nun mal als Ankündigung im Portal drinne, von wo aus man alles ereichen kann. Hier kann zum Thema diskutiert werden.

@Juergen
Sicher ist es Schade für Neulinge - jedoch bringt es wenig nen Teich zu bewerten und prämieren, der grad erst angelegt und womöglich noch nicht mal den ersten Winter überstanden hat. Die Sieger wären dann prominent als Beispielteiche zu sehen und da sollten möglichst nur Teiche sein die auch tatsächlich "funktionieren". 

Eventuell könnte man noch ne Sonderkategorie mit aufnehmen um den Anreiz zu erhöhen: "Beste Teichneuanlage 2010" für die Ausichtsreichste Neuanlage - das können wir im Team sicher noch kurzfristig diskutieren.


----------



## Eugen (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hi,

die Idee hat was,nur kann ich leider nicht mitmachen. 
denn,ich habe keinerlei Bilder vom Bau bzw von den ersten Jahren meines "naturnahen" Teiches.
Auch meine Minis erfüllen die Kriterien nicht, da sie jedes Jahr umgemodelt werden.
Tja und der "neue" sieht zwar gut aus,es gibt auch Bilder, aber er ist halt erst 5 Monate alt.
Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß er "funktionieren" wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Ausser das viele nicht mitmachen können find ich auch die Bewertungskriterien eher undurchsichtig. 
Wer kann sich denn Anmaßen zu beurteilen welches der Beste Teich ist. Die Vorraussetzungen für alle Teiche sind doch recht unterschiedlich. Ich mein jetzt Kohle, Grundstückslage Platzangebot usw... 
Also selbst wenn ich die Kriterien zum mitmachen erfüllen würde, würde ich nicht mitmachen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Wie Joachim schon schreibt sind wir am überlegen eine weitere Sparte für "Neuanlagen" mit aufzunehmen. Somit dürfte die Bandbreite noch größer sein.


----------



## HaDie (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



> ich denke gerade die neureren User wären am stärksten daran interessiert.



Hallo zusammen,
ich finde den Wettbewerb , auch wenn ich dieses und nächsten Jahr nicht teilnehmen kann, da mein Teich erst seit Mai läuft.
Dann nehme ich eben in 2 Jahren teil, so kann sich mein Teich auch weiterentwickeln


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo

Mein neuer Teich läuft auch erst seit Mai diesen Jahres.

Vom alten Teich hatte ich ne Doku und etliche Fotos.

Nur den gibt es aus den bekannten Gründen nicht mehr.

Aber in zwei Jahren würde ich dann auch mitmachen.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin!

Soooo...

*Neu! 
- Kategorie "Beste Neuanlage 2010"
- der Teich muss nur einen Winter hinter sich haben (außer Kategorie "Beste Neuanlage 2010" natürlich)
- wenn kein Baubild, dann eben eine Profilskizze oder Beschreibung
- der Wettbewerb endet am 15. November, wo dann auch gleich die Bewertung durch euch beginnt
*
Alles noch ausführlich in den jeweiligen Beschreibungen und hier im ersten Beitrag des Themas!


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

schönheit liegt immer im auge des betrachters.so was gibt eh nur unfrieden.
ich kenn dies phänomen seit etlichen jahren auch aus anderen foren.sei es die prämierung des schönsten urlaubsfotos oder sonst was...........es sorgt im allgemeinen immer für stimmung.c:sauer
aber.........ich glaub jetzt einfach mal ganz fest,dass das hier anders ist
mal abwarten
jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



buddler schrieb:


> ich glaub jetzt einfach mal ganz fest,dass das hier anders ist



Davon bin ich aber überzeugt... 
Wir sind doch schon alle groß.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Eine wichtige Information: Der Wettbewerb wird bis zum *31.12.2010* laufen.


----------



## Joachim (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

@Jörg
Das ganze ist doch nichts anderes als ein Fotowettbewerb auf Teichebene. Nur das es diesmal nicht so sehr auf die Qualität der Fotos ankommt (wir sind ja kein Fotoforum  )- sondern auf den Teich.


----------



## karsten. (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

und zur Zeit liegt  Nikolai  in 7 Kategorien vorn !


----------



## hoboo34 (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



> Uns fehlt hier leider ein bissle das Feedback - egal ob positiv oder negativ.
> Wir können mit allem leben.



Ich persönlich würde mich da zurückhalten. Was ist denn DER BESTE ???

- der Größte ?
- der Kleinste ?
- der Klarste ?
- der Bestbesiedelte ?
- der Besteingewachsene ?
....????

Ich würde mir nicht anmassen so eine Bewertung vornehmen zu können.


----------



## Joachim (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Ach Leute - nu macht doch keinen Staatsakt draus... 

@Frank
Der Beste ist der, der teilgenommen hat und in den Augen unserer User der Beste ist, das ist dann eben der beste, beliebteste, schönste oder eben einzigste Teich  - ne Liste zum abhaken und Punkte verteilen gibts nicht.

@alle
Wie ich schon schrieb - man hätte es auch "schönster Teich ..." benamen können, womöglich wäre es dann leichter. Aber im Grunde ist dann ja immernoch das gleiche...
Um es transparent zu machen, haben wir auf eine Wahl durch uns verzichtet und wollen dies euch überlassen denn wir trauen euch schon ein wenig Objektivität beim abstimmen zu. 

Bisher kann man in 6 Kategorien (@Karsten Nikolei liegt in nur einer Kategorie vorn   ) nur gewinnen, die Kategorien/Anforderungen sind mitlerweile so, das die meisten Teichbesitzer teilnehmen können - wo ist da das Risiko?

Also nun mal ran an die Tasten und teilgenommen...


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Jo, stimmt! Nikolei hat nen sehr guten Anfang gemacht 
Bin gespannt was ihr sonst noch so postet!


----------



## Nikolai (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*


bin ich hier etwa der einzige Teilnehmer?
Ist mir aber peinlich.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



Nikolai schrieb:


> bin ich hier etwa der einzige Teilnehmer?
> Ist mir aber peinlich.



Wart doch etwas ab..hat doch noch Zeit bis zum 31.12
Ich hoffe doch sehr dass sich noch einige einfinden.


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Hmmm...*

Hmmm,

ich denke aber schon, dass das von Eugen ein Wettbewerbsbeitrag war...



Eugen schrieb:


> ansonsten : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26414
> da steht alles Wesentliche.



Warum sollte er sonst auf den neuen Teich verlinken


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Hmmm...*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Warum sollte er sonst auf den neuen Teich verlinken





Soweit ich mich erinnere wollte Eugen aber nicht mitmachen 
Evtl meldet er sich ja nochmal zu Wort.


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin,

hier gehts doch nicht ums wollen ...  jetze macht er mit, fertig aus.  

@Daniel
Sei bitte so lieb und schieb seinen Link mal in die entsprechende Kategorie...


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Na gut..ist zurück.
Nu wird er halt zum mitmachen "gezwungen"


----------



## Eugen (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Nur mal zur Klarstellung:
Ich bin kein "Spielball" einiger ....  
Wenn ich mich bewerbe,dann bewerbe ich mich.
Wenn nicht,hätte ich wohl nichts gepostet.  
Und lustig finde ich das ÜBERHAUPT nicht.


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Öhm, aber du hattest ja gepostet  also hattest du dich beworben und alles ist in Butter?


----------



## Tinilein1984 (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



Nikolai schrieb:


> bin ich hier etwa der einzige Teilnehmer?
> Ist mir aber peinlich.



Nein bist du nicht mehr  Ich habe unsere Neuanlage jetzt auch vorgestellt


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

hmmm...ich kann meine Kategorie Grundwasserteich nicht finden,
zu was gehört meine Anlage denn dann?
(Fehlt bei den Teichbeispielen übrigens auch).

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin Tina,

na denn viel Glück!  (ok, bis jetzt gehört noch nicht soooo viel Glück dazu   )

@Andy
Eine Kategorie Grundwasserteich wirds in diesem Wettbewerb nicht geben - erstens bist du mit dem Vorschlag reichlich spät und worauf sollte das dann auch hinauslaufen? 
Außerdem passt er ja auch ganz gut in die Kategorie: "Bester Fischteich allgemein".

Wegen der Teichbeispiele, da kannst du gern mal ein neues Thema im Support dazu aufmachen und gleich mal ne Definition für Grundwasserteiche zufügen um eine Diskussionsgrundlage für deine Anregung zu haben.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

ok, danke


----------



## Turbo (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



Tinilein1984 schrieb:


> Nein bist du nicht mehr  Ich habe unsere Neuanlage jetzt auch vorgestellt



Hallo

Nur keine Angst. Werde meinen Teich auch noch einstellen.


----------



## Joachim (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo Patrik,

guter Entschluß


----------



## Turbo (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Uff... Geschafft.
Meine Fotos sind drin. 

Da sich hier so viele Teichverrückte tummeln, wundert es mich, das nicht mehr mitmachen.

Na los. Sputet euch und bringt die Teichdokus.

Es ist immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Teiche gestaltet werden.


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Moin,

na dann kanns ja schonmal bei den Neuanlagen nen Wettbewerb geben, danke Patrik für deine Teilnahme! 

Aber wo bleiben die erfahreneren Teichbesitzer? Ne Teilname tut doch nicht weh, gebt euch nen Ruck!


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo, Joachim
die Bedingung ist ja z.B. eine Bild bei der Neuanlage ( ausbuddeln des Teiches ). Da mein Teich schon 12 Jahre alt ist, hab ich keins mehr, also kann ich auch nicht teilnehmen !


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*

Hallo Anne,

wieso das denn?  Schau mal:



> Um am Wettbewerb teilzunehmen müsst Ihr ein seperates Thema erstellen, in welchem Ihr euren Teich in Wort und Bild (*mindestens ein Bild vom Bau oder eine Profilskizze/-Beschreibung, und 2 Gesamtansichten von dem/n Jahr/en danach!*) vorstellt. Natürlich könnt Ihr auch mehr Bilder (Attachments) in Eurem Thread hinzufügen.



Da ist ja quasi fast alles möglich. 

Also - ran an die Tastatur und teilgenommen!  Mit nem eingefahrenen Teich biste ja derzeit noch so ziemlich konkurenzlos und hast schon fast gewonnen!


----------



## Turbo (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wettbewerb Teich 2010 - eure Meinungen!*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> 
> Mit nem eingefahrenen Teich biste ja derzeit noch so ziemlich konkurenzlos und hast schon fast gewonnen!



Und wenn du den Gewinn anschaust. Eine Stunde fischen in einem Koi Teich deiner Wahl. 

 Da kannst du nicht nein dazu sagen.


----------

